# overcab bed boards for Autosleeper Talbot Harmony



## ljs (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get any of the boards that make up the over cab bed in a Talbot Autosleeper Harmony k reg?
Lx


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Don't know if you have had a message from anyone? I did from a couple who still had Harmony bits and I think they still had the above bed boards and were happpy to sell me the large bed infill parts.

I have them too (and the ladder), but would want to retain the part that is closest to the front of the cab as it provides good storage.....do you have that part or is that removed too?

Where are you? I am in Norfolk.


----------



## ljs (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi 
Someone from the preloved forum got in touch and I got the boards before our first holiday in the old bus! Thanks for getting in touch
L


----------

